# Target 2018



## marlah (Jul 27, 2011)

Looks like several stores are offering celestial themed pumpkins. Will have to get this one at Target. https://www.target.com/p/halloween-stargazer-led-pumpkin-tall/-/A-52702349


----------



## Ravenseye (Jun 7, 2012)

That is pretty sweet! Thanks for posting!


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

It looks like they have some cool skulls. I like the boar skull and the steer a lot. There's a lot of other good stuff too. Looks like they might be getting a fair chunk of my money lol!


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

Looks like 7/2 was the day we could order new items to be shipped. I Remeber ordering tombstones then they disappeared and came back.


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

I like this inflatable JOL group too
https://www.target.com/p/halloween-inflate-pumpkin-patch-8ft/-/A-52618250


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

I wanted to post this in case anyone was interested in the white owls many of us purchased last year. I was reminded of them when I saw something similar in the new Grandin Road Halloween offerings. I recommend checking back on the price to get a better deal. I bought 2 last year for much cheaper. They’re not super high quality, but they look amazing when hung. 

https://www.target.com/p/28-hallowe...4362&l=20_HTML&u=1414306&mid=7284873&jb=15982


----------



## HereForTheBoose (Aug 21, 2016)

That owl also looks like the ones in some photos from Roger's Gardens. Did yours come in pieces like the reviewers are mentioning?


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Yes, I believe they are the exact ones seen at Roger’s Gardens too. I think I ended up getting two at $19 dollars each plus taxes. Something like that. The wings Velcro on to the body and the tail has pegs to attached it. I used mine as part of a Harry Potter owl post display. All the boxes were taken down a few months after Halloween, but I loved the owls so much that I never took them down. Everyone that sees them comments positively on them.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I bought several of the white owls from Target last year, too! Kind of pricey at full price, but better if you can catch a sale.

A month or so ago I bought yet another snowy owl (actually, four!), this time from Victorian Trading....just couldn’t pass on the price, since it’s basically 75% off their original listing price. I wasn’t sure how I was going to like the “faux fur” aspect since all the others I own are made from just feathers, but I was pleasantly surprised when I pulled it out of the box. And the best part is that the wings are attached. They’re bendable so you can position it any way you want. Overall, for &10 you might wanna check it out if you’ve been wanting one!

https://www.victoriantradingco.com/item/30-hd-3028075/category/flight-of-minerva

View attachment 550713


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Cool! Do you think both types of owls can be used in the same themed display or would they be better separated?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

They both have similar faces and are proportioned similarly, so I think they could definitely be in the same display!


----------



## HereForTheBoose (Aug 21, 2016)

I think someone mentioned these LED lanterns on the forum already but I wanted to include a photo for reference.

They're in the summer section for $10 (full price). It's a tin-like material and I think the frosted light cover is glass. The light has a realistic flicker to it so I think these are much better than the plastic Halloween lanterns that go for around $13-20.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I like these mugs:









Boy their pillows are expensive! Most are $45, oh wait, they're $44.99, not $45.


----------



## Barbie K (Jul 1, 2015)

Target has metal ants in their summer clearance section. Currently 50% off. These were $1.50 each


----------



## schatze (Aug 11, 2015)

I got this one from Haunted Props a month ago. $28.95

https://www.hauntedprops.com/owl-white-28-inch/













Bobbiejo said:


> I wanted to post this in case anyone was interested in the white owls many of us purchased last year. I was reminded of them when I saw something similar in the new Grandin Road Halloween offerings. I recommend checking back on the price to get a better deal. I bought 2 last year for much cheaper. They’re not super high quality, but they look amazing when hung.
> 
> https://www.target.com/p/28-hallowe...4362&l=20_HTML&u=1414306&mid=7284873&jb=15982


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

schatze said:


> I got this one from Haunted Props a month ago. $28.95
> 
> https://www.hauntedprops.com/owl-white-28-inch/
> View attachment 551257
> ...



Nice! Looks to be the same owl. What do you think about the quality and how many did you get? I just got the two, but totally love the look Roger’s Garden had using multiple owls facing different directions and hanging at different heights.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Spirits Vineyard - A month or so ago I bought yet another snowy owl (actually, four!), this time from Victorian Trading....



I just bought 2 of the owls. Victorian Trading Company sells a lot of their things on eBay as well. As the shipping was free there, that’s where I bought them. I am considering the Halloween cloche they have. Originally $90 but now marked down to $50, but they don’t have it listed on eBay which means I’d have to pay their website shipping costs.


----------



## schatze (Aug 11, 2015)

I only got one, it was for a white witch hat I made. It's striking and I'm pretty sure it's the same as Target. Maybe as the Roger's Gardens ones, too. I believe there are two sizes.




Bobbiejo said:


> Nice! Looks to be the same owl. What do you think about the quality and how many did you get? I just got the two, but totally love the look Roger’s Garden had using multiple owls facing different directions and hanging at different heights.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Bobbiejo said:


> Spirits Vineyard - A month or so ago I bought yet another snowy owl (actually, four!), this time from Victorian Trading....
> 
> 
> 
> I just bought 2 of the owls. Victorian Trading Company sells a lot of their things on eBay as well. As the shipping was free there, that’s where I bought them. I am considering the Halloween cloche they have. Originally $90 but now marked down to $50, but they don’t have it listed on eBay which means I’d have to pay their website shipping costs.



I’ve bought from them on EBay before, and for the very same reason! But just like you’ve experienced, they don’t always have everything on there that’s on their site. I usually do an online search to look for a valid coupon code (be it a discount for like 10% off or just free shipping) and I always find one, usually for free shipping with a minimum purchase amount. The codes are pretty tricky though especially when it comes to their clearance stuff. Like if you put a few sale items in your cart, then apply a code you found online, it sometimes brings those items in your cart back up to full price. You just need to remove them and add them back. I haven’t paid shipping costs on their site yet!


----------



## CH31 (Jul 10, 2017)

Lots of stuff was added overnight. I ended up preordering these. https://www.target.com/p/27-halloween-roman-freely-tombstone-hyde-and-eek-boutique-153/-/A-53315005. https://www.target.com/p/halloween-talking-reaper-tombstone-hyde-and-eek-boutique-153/-/A-53412048


----------



## CH31 (Jul 10, 2017)

They have a couple of other tombstones but they weren't really my taste. Kind of cutesy. It seems like they're big on neon colors this year. https://www.target.com/p/17-hallowe...e-gray-hyde-and-eek-boutique-153/-/A-53228207 https://www.target.com/p/17-halloween-pumpkin-tombstone-gray-hyde-and-eek-boutique-153/-/A-53228208


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

Yea! Been waiting on their new tombstones.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I had bad luck with their tombstones last year. I ordered 2 of the larger ones online and they both arrived broken. They fixed it and sent me new ones, but it was a bit of a hassle since they were so large and had to arrange for a UPS pickup. I guess for the price they’re ok, but the Grandinroad ones are much better quality IMO. I definitely won’t be ordering the ones with neon colors, that’s for sure!


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Tons of new animated items for this year


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Part 2


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Part 3


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Wow they’re really going crazy with the neon colors this year aren’t they?

I like the wheel of fate thing...I bought the one they had last year and it’s a nice little kitschy thing to have on your table for guests to play with.

And that black owl looks oddly familiar. I feel like I’ve seen that one somewhere else in the past...


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I kind of like what I'm seeing so far. It's definitely different and kind of fun (but I like colorful as much as I do antiquey/old too).


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

Really digging the tombstones.


----------



## CH31 (Jul 10, 2017)

I like the boombox. I have no idea how I'd work it in with what I already have but it gives me some serious Pee Wee's play house nostalgia ?


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Wow I have to get that lab thing immediately it looks awesome.


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

It's not my style at all but I have to have that fishbowl!


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

More cool stuff...










https://www.target.com/p/halloween-animated-vulture-statue-hyde-and-eek-boutique-153/-/A-53411975










https://www.target.com/p/halloween-large-raven-skeleton-hyde-and-eek-boutique-153/-/A-53358978










https://www.target.com/p/halloween-out-of-candy-lit-wall-sign---hyde-and-eek--boutique--153-/-/A-53215991










https://www.target.com/p/halloween-lit-open-weave-globe-with-web-design-hyde-and-eek-boutique-153/-/A-53373380










https://www.target.com/p/halloween-large-glass-skull-orange-hyde-and-eek-boutique-153/-/A-53292528


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

I went ahead and preordered the vulture statue. I think I'm collecting some kind of animal graveyard (in lieu of a pet cemetery) lol. I have Target's tombstones: Anna Conda (snake), Terri Rantula (spider) Lost at Sea (octopus). I have a snake, a spider, a vulture to add to the graves now I have to figure out how to make one of those tentacle arms.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I must have that vulture statue!


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

Tannasgach said:


> View attachment 552841
> 
> 
> I went ahead and preordered the vulture statue. I think I'm collecting some kind of animal graveyard (in lieu of a pet cemetery) lol. I have Target's tombstones: Anna Conda (snake), Terri Rantula (spider) Out to Sea (octopus). I have a snake, a spider, a vulture to add to the graves now I have to figure out how to make one of those tentacle arms.


Do you have any pics of the others? I just started getting these last year.


----------



## MomeWraith (Sep 25, 2014)

I really like a lot of the Dark Wonders Collection! Especially the small glass skull in purple.

https://www.target.com/p/halloween-small-glass-skull-purple-hyde-and-eek-boutique-153/-/A-53292071

It, of course, is not available yet


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Bobbiejo said:


> I wanted to post this in case anyone was interested in the white owls many of us purchased last year. I was reminded of them when I saw something similar in the new Grandin Road Halloween offerings. I recommend checking back on the price to get a better deal. I bought 2 last year for much cheaper. They’re not super high quality, but they look amazing when hung.
> 
> https://www.target.com/p/28-hallowe...4362&l=20_HTML&u=1414306&mid=7284873&jb=15982


I bought one of those and two of the brown ones. They look really good hanging from the ceiling. Good price too


----------



## MolcatZ (Jul 15, 2018)

Did the brown one look different from the picture? Because in the picture from the website it just doesn't look very realistic, unlike the white one which I thought appeared very lifelike.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Blade-of-the-Moon said:


> Do you have any pics of the others? I just started getting these last year.


Mine are packed away but I found these pics on the web:
View attachment 552913

View attachment 552915


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

dbruner said:


> I must have that vulture statue!


It doesn't say what it does in the description and obviously there are no reviews yet but you can see the eyes light up and it looks like it's head must turn.

https://www.target.com/p/halloween-animated-vulture-statue-hyde-and-eek-boutique-153/-/A-53411975

Also, since I'm not decorating my back porch this year and it's normally set up as a tiki bar I couldn't resist this little gem:

https://www.target.com/p/halloween-light-up-pineapple-skull-hyde-and-eek-boutique-153/-/A-53291867


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

Tannasgach said:


> Mine are packed away but I found these pics on the web:
> View attachment 552913
> 
> View attachment 552915
> ...


looks like the first two didnt work for some reason ? 

The Anna Conda is cool and the very first one i bought last year, eventually going back for the Spider and Death Awaits.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

Tannasgach said:


> It doesn't say what it does in the description and obviously there are no reviews yet but you can see the eyes light up and it looks like it's head must turn.
> 
> https://www.target.com/p/halloween-animated-vulture-statue-hyde-and-eek-boutique-153/-/A-53411975
> 
> ...


lol Devil Fruit !


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

Did anyone purchase the Halloween canvases last year? The pics look cool and are something I’d keep up all year...

https://www.target.com/p/24--halloween-skeleton-canvas/-/A-52574952


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

I bought the one in the pic there but I don't think it was from Target. I displayed mine in our Sideshow area behind a Cyclops skeleton.


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

Blade-of-the-Moon said:


> I bought the one in the pic there but I don't think it was from Target. I displayed mine in our Sideshow area behind a Cyclops skeleton.


Was it nice quality? Canvas on a wood frame?


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

CH31 said:


> They have a couple of other tombstones but they weren't really my taste. Kind of cutesy. It seems like they're big on neon colors this year. https://www.target.com/p/17-hallowe...e-gray-hyde-and-eek-boutique-153/-/A-53228207 https://www.target.com/p/17-halloween-pumpkin-tombstone-gray-hyde-and-eek-boutique-153/-/A-53228208


I want the JOL!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Blade-of-the-Moon said:


> looks like the first two didnt work for some reason ?


Really?!  I'm sorry Blade, they were there when I previewed. 

ok let's try again - 









View attachment 552971


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

halloweenscreamqueen said:


> Was it nice quality? Canvas on a wood frame?


Yes simple pine wood frame if I recall with a thin printed canvas over. 



Tannasgach said:


> Really?!  I'm sorry Blade, they were there when I previewed.
> 
> ok let's try again -
> 
> ...


No problem, man I like those..have they ever turned up for sell second hand?


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

^^
Not that I've seen at Target, they're usually an annual item. Blade, you could put an ad in our "Wanted to Buy" section, but they're kind of heavy to ship. You never know though; every time I wanted something, I posted a request and HF members have come through. I bought the original Reanimated Corpse, the Edwardian Butler and a pumpkin fogger all from members.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

halloweenscreamqueen said:


> Did anyone purchase the Halloween canvases last year? The pics look cool and are something I’d keep up all year...
> 
> https://www.target.com/p/24--halloween-skeleton-canvas/-/A-52574952


They are also selling a matching skeleton fish canvas -
https://www.target.com/p/24-halloween-skeleton-fish-canvas/-/A-52575031


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

halloweenscreamqueen said:


> Did anyone purchase the Halloween canvases last year? The pics look cool and are something I’d keep up all year...
> 
> https://www.target.com/p/24--halloween-skeleton-canvas/-/A-52574952


I have the fish canvas and love it. It hangs out in our foyer all year. Very classy and unique. It's a matte antiqued canvas, not glossy or cheap looking in any way. Here it is with flash, at night:


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

I think my favorite things at Target this year are the infinity mirrors.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I wonder how those infinity things would look in a window?


----------



## mdna2014 (Jul 21, 2014)

I was in shock when I saw this yesterday.
This is the earliest EVER!!!


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

mdna2014 said:


> I was in shock when I saw this yesterday.
> This is the earliest EVER!!!
> View attachment 559237
> View attachment 559239
> ...


It seems early for Target. In my area they are the last to put out their decorations. It usually doesn’t happen until mid September. Thanks for the photos.


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

That is early! I saw the dollar section being stocked last week, but not much was out yet. Down here Target tends to take a while to clear out their back to school stuff.


----------



## mdna2014 (Jul 21, 2014)

wycked spiryt said:


> it seems early for target. In my area they are the last to put out their decorations. It usually doesn’t happen until mid september. Thanks for the photos.


this is def the earliest i have seen setup. But i am thrilled!


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

Flippity, floppity, flapping through the LR: 










Ordered from the Target site, I admit to being pretty pleased.


----------



## kakugori (Aug 26, 2013)

I got the big purple bat light last year, this year: a dollar spot $5 miniature battery op version! Does not come with batteries. I got the only bat there was, all the others were ghosts. None of the main Halloween stuff was out yet, just the dollar spot up front and the cards. I did pick up a couple of solar lights, marked down to $7 from $10 - the Threshold ones - and they seem pretty bright so there's another good buy. (I am hoping midrange solar lights last better than the cheapies.)


----------



## MacabreWeb (Jul 28, 2016)

I feel kinda silly cause everyone points out the super cool things they want....the things I want the most are the little $5 Halloween fabric birds. I don't know why I just really love them. I missed last years. My favorite purchase from last year is my neon bat. I might get the ghost for another window. But I'm mostly just very excited for the birds. I know I'm lame.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Not silly at all MacabreWeb. Those are really cool birds! Things don't have to be big or high dollar to be the perfect piece for us. I hope you get the birds!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

MacabreWeb said:


> I feel kinda silly cause everyone points out the super cool things they want....the things I want the most are the little $5 Halloween fabric birds. I don't know why I just really love them. I missed last years. My favorite purchase from last year is my neon bat. I might get the ghost for another window. But I'm mostly just very excited for the birds. I know I'm lame.


FABRIC BIRD LOVERS UNITE!!

I love those little things too! In fact the things I want this year are those little succulent planters in the Hyde & Eek Boutique. They're on this page:
https://www.target.com/c/hyde-and-eek-boutique/-/N-6gt25?sortBy=newest&Nao=0

I bought a bunch of those birds at Christmas to give away & I couldn't do it!


----------



## mdna2014 (Jul 21, 2014)

RCIAG said:


> FABRIC BIRD LOVERS UNITE!!
> 
> I love those little things too! In fact the things I want this year are those little succulent planters in the Hyde & Eek Boutique. They're on this page:
> https://www.target.com/c/hyde-and-eek-boutique/-/N-6gt25?sortBy=newest&Nao=0
> ...


I pick them up every year and then put them back. I love them! I love the Christmas ones too!. I think I have to break down this year and get them.
I even want the buzzards!
My hubby will kill me. I already got the warning "please don't buy anything we already have enough" last week just as i was going to target to purchase the Monster Cereal breakfast board game!


----------



## Impy (Aug 13, 2015)

MacabreWeb said:


> I feel kinda silly cause everyone points out the super cool things they want....the things I want the most are the little $5 Halloween fabric birds. I don't know why I just really love them. I missed last years. My favorite purchase from last year is my neon bat. I might get the ghost for another window. But I'm mostly just very excited for the birds. I know I'm lame.


Those are the Target things I'm definitely buying this year, assuming the store has 'em. Technically I buy them for my mom, but I think I enjoy the Halloween ones more than she does.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

For those of you that like those felt birds, here's some felt schmousies & other things (not Halloween related though) on Zulily:
https://www.zulily.com/e/festive-fe...le=&MailingID=1509445&tid=RetEm_LCMDaily_ET15

I also bought a bunch of these last year to give away & kept most of them!!


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

Online target purchase #1. Looks very cool little tired of the half latex talking feature that requires these pieces be undercover though also the candles on mine are misaligned with the base something to look for in the store


----------



## CH31 (Jul 10, 2017)

I had the same one delivered today and the candles are misaligned on mine too. This one was also delivered. It's awesome


----------



## MacabreWeb (Jul 28, 2016)

I'm so happy there are other lovers of the felt birds! I've seen some similar ones at Michaels and AC more but they were a dollar more. I hope I'm able to nab some!


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

CH31 said:


> I had the same one delivered today and the candles are misaligned on mine too. This one was also delivered. It's awesome


is the skeleton there life size? i didnt get it because i wasn't sure. 

i did just get a notice the vulture one arrived.


----------



## mdna2014 (Jul 21, 2014)

MacabreWeb said:


> I'm so happy there are other lovers of the felt birds! I've seen some similar ones at Michaels and AC more but they were a dollar more. I hope I'm able to nab some!


walmart has some fall ones for 4.99


----------



## CH31 (Jul 10, 2017)

The skull part is just a little smaller than life size.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

I ran into Target for a few things and noticed they had their cheap Halloween items out at the front of the store. I didn’t even look to see if their full Halloween display in the back of the store was out. Maybe next time! Today I picked up the one and only $3 broom they had. It looks great with my owl post. Like maybe it’s about to be delivered to a young witch or warlock.


----------



## revengemaiden (Sep 4, 2014)

Wow! Your Target has some of their Halloween merchandise in the store?!?!?! That is amazing. Last year, Target was the absolute LAST store to put out their Halloween merchandise...it was frustrating.

At least, our local Target put out the Halloween very late. 

I may have to check my local Target and see if they have any Halloween merchandise out...


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

My target had the stuff at the front of the store and a lot of the candy out. I wish I was the kind of person who could buy candy this early and still have it at Halloween, but I am not. A lot of empty shelves nearby so hopefully decorations soon.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Bobbiejo said:


> I ran into Target for a few things and noticed they had their cheap Halloween items out at the front of the store. I didn’t even look to see if their full Halloween display in the back of the store was out. Maybe next time! Today I picked up the one and only $3 broom they had. It looks great with my owl post. Like maybe it’s about to be delivered to a young witch or warlock.



So cute! I think I have those same owls, too.....are they the snowy ones from GR? The broom looks like it’s just the right size for them!


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

The Vulture arrived today. I am very pleased!


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Ugh I went a little crazy at Target today! Bought the Roamin tombstone, several ceramic cauldrons, the neon bat, several socks, a huge snack skeleton, a monkey skeleton......


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Bobbiejo said:
> 
> 
> > I ran into Target for a few things and noticed they had their cheap Halloween items out at the front of the store. I didn’t even look to see if their full Halloween display in the back of the store was out. Maybe next time! Today I picked up the one and only $3 broom they had. It looks great with my owl post. Like maybe it’s about to be delivered to a young witch or warlock.
> ...


Yes, the owls are from GR. The broom is adorable. If I see another one during my travels, I’ll be picking a second one up for sure.


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

I bought the $3 broom as well! It really does look pretty cute. Did you see the $5 cauldrons right below the brooms? They are really nice. My Target has a lot of their big displays set which is why I ended up buying so much!


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

My Target is all set up. Nothing really caught my eye except the roman tombstone but didn't pick it up. Still waiting to go to HD to see their props in person before buying anything else.


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Stopped in the Winston-Salem NC store today. I always get excited about a visit there as I usually find great small items. Wow!!! I was shocked, went around the corner where they usually have their display and there it was!!!!SCHOOL SUPPLIES. A manager was walking by and I asked her about the Halloween stuff and she said we only have the candy out! OMG!!


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Hearthfire said:


> I bought the $3 broom as well! It really does look pretty cute. Did you see the $5 cauldrons right below the brooms? They are really nice. My Target has a lot of their big displays set which is why I ended up buying so much!


I did! But I went little cauldron happy last year and bought a bunch, so I held off buying it.☺


----------



## shellbellster (Oct 11, 2010)

Muffy said:


> Stopped in the Winston-Salem NC store today. I always get excited about a visit there as I usually find great small items. Wow!!! I was shocked, went around the corner where they usually have their display and there it was!!!!SCHOOL SUPPLIES. A manager was walking by and I asked her about the Halloween stuff and she said we only have the candy out! OMG!!


Halloween is supposed to set the week of the 9th. Some stores might do it sooner depending on how much school supplies they have left.


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Bobbiejo I didn’t see these last year. For $5 I couldn’t pass them up


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

From the $1, $3, and $5 bins...

I placed a jar lid under this little guy for a levitation effect... 









Camera isn't picking up the color that shows through the eyes and nose. He features a changing, multi-color tea light, ceramic, $3. 

















Also got Halloween tea lights and box of 20 bandages for $1 each, and a 6' bat garland for $3. 

We're one to two weeks out from the change over from school supplies to Halloween. I can hardly wait!


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

I love the $5 cauldrons from Target! And they also have a $3 cauldron candle that is fabulous. I bought the neon bay and it is pretty cute too


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Crap! They weren’t sideways when I reviewed them


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

I saw this item listed under Target's Halloween section a couple of weeks ago, but it wasn't available to order online yet. Now, it looks like it might not make the cut this year, as I can't find it on their site via the search function. Anybody have any ideas? Was hoping to locate one locally, but I don't like my odds. Seems like it would be a pretty cool prop. Did they have this available last year?

https://www.target.com/p/halloween-light-up-dragon-skull-hyde-and-eek-boutique-153/-/A-53358994


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

The Crow 1994 said:


> I saw this item listed under Target's Halloween section a couple of weeks ago, but it wasn't available to order online yet. Now, it looks like it might not make the cut this year, as I can't find it on their site via the search function. Anybody have any ideas? Was hoping to locate one locally, but I don't like my odds. Seems like it would be a pretty cool prop. Did they have this available last year?
> 
> https://www.target.com/p/halloween-light-up-dragon-skull-hyde-and-eek-boutique-153/-/A-53358994


It wasn't around last year. So def a new item.


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

The Crow 1994 said:


> I saw this item listed under Target's Halloween section a couple of weeks ago, but it wasn't available to order online yet. Now, it looks like it might not make the cut this year, as I can't find it on their site via the search function. Anybody have any ideas? Was hoping to locate one locally, but I don't like my odds. Seems like it would be a pretty cool prop. Did they have this available last year?
> 
> https://www.target.com/p/halloween-light-up-dragon-skull-hyde-and-eek-boutique-153/-/A-53358994


I saw 2 at the Augusta store and it is cool! The light rotates and the colors are nice


----------



## stick (Apr 2, 2009)

The Crow 1994 said:


> I saw this item listed under Target's Halloween section a couple of weeks ago, but it wasn't available to order online yet. Now, it looks like it might not make the cut this year, as I can't find it on their site via the search function. Anybody have any ideas? Was hoping to locate one locally, but I don't like my odds. Seems like it would be a pretty cool prop. Did they have this available last year?
> 
> https://www.target.com/p/halloween-light-up-dragon-skull-hyde-and-eek-boutique-153/-/A-53358994


They may have them all shipped to stores. Check the stores in a couple of weeks that is when Halloween stuff comes out around here in Target.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

I stopped at another Target store today to see if they had their Halloween merchandise out. Besides the $1, $3, and $5 section at the front of the store, they only had the Halloween candy out and a few pumpkins out in the back of the store. Lots of cleared space, so it’s coming! I picked up another $3 broom and two black glittery ones that I hadn’t seen before. They are the perfect size for including on tabletop displays. I also picked up four boxes of Dunkin’ Dounuts pumpkin spice coffee. Stocking up on my favorite flavor!


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Since kids just went back to school yesterday, I've been trying to control myself & stay out of the stores (to avoid disappointment, ya know). But I ordered one of the monkey skeletons & had it shipped to the store. The email says it'll be there the 13th, so that'll give them plenty of time to clear out the Back to School crap and put out the good stuff!


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

I hope they have the Large skulls this year. They aren't available on the site but I need to get a couple. If they don't have them that's going to be an issue actually.


----------



## SilentRaven (Oct 4, 2015)

i remember seeing small day of the dead style animals at target a while back, i think there was an owl and maybe a toucan? has anybody seen any thing similar to these in the halloween stuff?


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

Blade-of-the-Moon said:


> It wasn't around last year. So def a new item.





Hearthfire said:


> I saw 2 at the Augusta store and it is cool! The light rotates and the colors are nice





stick said:


> They may have them all shipped to stores. Check the stores in a couple of weeks that is when Halloween stuff comes out around here in Target.


Thank you, all! I will definitely keep an eye out around our area. One (or two) will go great with the dragons we currently have to display.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

10 off of 50.


----------



## MomeWraith (Sep 25, 2014)

Stopped by Target and they had open shelves likely for Halloween but empty at the moment.
Couldn't find the skeleton canvas on the website. Hope it comes back, I really liked it


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Anyone buy the haunted grandfather clock? Was wondering if it’s worth the $100 price tag.


----------



## Seer (Sep 8, 2018)

*Grandfather clock*



Spirits Vineyard said:


> Anyone buy the haunted grandfather clock? Was wondering if it’s worth the $100 price tag.
> 
> View attachment 561671


Not worth it, dial lights up and spins - skull glows and jaw moves to the sayings. I returned it.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Seer said:


> Not worth it, dial lights up and spins - skull glows and jaw moves to the sayings. I returned it.



Thanks, I had a feeling it probably wasn’t going to be worth the $$. That’s too bad!


----------



## Lukewa (Sep 14, 2014)

RCIAG said:


> MacabreWeb said:
> 
> 
> > I feel kinda silly cause everyone points out the super cool things they want....the things I want the most are the little $5 Halloween fabric birds. I don't know why I just really love them. I missed last years. My favorite purchase from last year is my neon bat. I might get the ghost for another window. But I'm mostly just very excited for the birds. I know I'm lame. <img src="http://www.halloweenforum.com/images/smilies/huh.gif" border="0" alt="" title="EEK!" class="inlineimg" />
> ...


I am so glad other people get those birds too! I love them. I also love the Christmas birds too!!!


----------



## Lukewa (Sep 14, 2014)

I was thrilled to find all 3 of these in the Dollar Spot at myTarget tonight. They had nothing else set for Halloween as it was all still back to school, but this was one of the things I desperately wanted! Yay!


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Our Target on the west coast is going to start putting out Halloween this week. Can hardly wait. I keep checking the $1 $3 $5 section. Each time I'm seeing some things I hadn't seen before. Today they had fairy lights for $3 a box in orange, purple, and a multi of orange, white, and purple. The purple one also had purple rather than silver wire. Hoping to get some more of this year's orange tea lights. The one I bought was 7 to 8 feet in length with 8" spacing between each of the 11 lights. Look for the black boxes labeled "Starry Lights."

They look opaque, but when lit they're transluscent.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

I like those neon displays. How do you plan on using them this year? 

Picture of orange tea light lit...


----------



## Lukewa (Sep 14, 2014)

I'm not quite sure how I plan to use them, I just had seen them and was maybe all caught up in the fever of them being "hard to find." Regardless, I'm stoked. I work in 3 different schools, so I thought about potentially having one in each office


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Lukewa, the neon displays are definately hard to find. I saw and almost bought the ghost a few weeks ago and haven't seen any since. What type of batteries do they use and how many? I'm going to begin haunting Target daily this week to pick up more of the hard to find things I'm looking for.


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstein (Mar 1, 2016)

Bullseye Playground has 100% been my jam this year. Forever may it reign ??


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

grandma lise said:


> Lukewa, the neon displays are definately hard to find. I saw and almost bought the ghost a few weeks ago and haven't seen any since. What type of batteries do they use and how many? I'm going to begin haunting Target daily this week to pick up more of the hard to find things I'm looking for.


I happened to see (and grab) the pumpkin - it was the only one I saw at the Target I went to. It takes 2 AAs. Super cute!

Note to self.... when you order something online to be shipped to store.... pay attention to the actual address & NOT just the city! 
I ordered my monkey skeleton. Got the email that it was ready to be picked up. Went to the store, they didn't have it. Found out I had it shipped to the store across town. <expletives!>


----------



## queenswake (Aug 17, 2016)

Wow, Target has the best new stuff out of all the stores I've look at so far this year. Every year their selection just grows.

I have been looking for this pumpkin after seeing it in a video last year and I stumbled upon it on Target's website!

https://www.target.com/p/halloween-sinister-pumpkin-fogger-fog-machine/-/A-14247809


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

lisa48317 said:


> ....
> Note to self.... when you order something online to be shipped to store.... pay attention to the actual address & NOT just the city!
> I ordered my monkey skeleton. Got the email that it was ready to be picked up. Went to the store, they didn't have it. Found out I had it shipped to the store across town. <expletives!>



Hi lisa, did you pick up your skeleton monkey? Good tip to double check the store location, I know sometimes I will change up stores and not pay attention to the one set. Did you order the small or large version (only large available right now online)? Would love to see a photo of it and what you think as far as durability and ability to hang from something overhead or on a wall with it's hands.

I saw this on their site last night or maybe it was Saturday night and left my page open for it intending to go back to order because I saw at the top it said I could get $10 off on a $50 purchase. Planned to take advantage of it. Went back this morning and the offer was gone! Hadn't check the Details to see when it expired and so blew that discount . Annoying to say the least. So now the question is do I wait for another sale or not. I do remember one year ordering the skeleton snakes early and glad I did because it turned out they sold out early and never got back in and stores either didn't get in that year or only in limited quantity and I had wanted one more for my scene and it was a PITA trying to locate one.


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

I bought more of the $5 neon lights today. It seems like the bats are selling out first and they are definitely my favorite. I kinda wish the ghost was a color other than white. I plan on sneaking a bat and some other goodies to my sister's house and setting up a surprise window scene.


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm really loving the boom box. Definitely a fun item


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Hi lisa, did you pick up your skeleton monkey? Good tip to double check the store location, I know sometimes I will change up stores and not pay attention to the one set. Did you order the small or large version (only large available right now online)? Would love to see a photo of it and what you think as far as durability and ability to hang from something overhead or on a wall with it's hands.
> 
> I saw this on their site last night or maybe it was Saturday night and left my page open for it intending to go back to order because I saw at the top it said I could get $10 off on a $50 purchase. Planned to take advantage of it. Went back this morning and the offer was gone! Hadn't check the Details to see when it expired and so blew that discount . Annoying to say the least. So now the question is do I wait for another sale or not. I do remember one year ordering the skeleton snakes early and glad I did because it turned out they sold out early and never got back in and stores either didn't get in that year or only in limited quantity and I had wanted one more for my scene and it was a PITA trying to locate one.


Hey GoS, I'm not Lisa but I bought one of the large monkeys the other day. They had the large and small and let me tell ya, the small is really small. I'm sure someone could think of something to do with it but it was waaaayy to small for my needs. More of something to sit on a shelf or something. The large one is fairly substantial. I'm doing a pirate scene this year and thought I needed a monkey like Barbossa had in PoTC. I think I'm going to add some scraggly bits of fur to him cause he looks bald. He is posable, legs and arms bend at the knee/elbow so I don't see why you couldn't pose him or hang him pretty much any way you wanted. I might get one more. 
I hope he looks good with hair. This is Jack the Monkey after he and Barbossa are zombified. I would like him to have just tufts of hair like him .


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks for the info disembodiedvoice! I've had this monkey mask that fits my small 3-foot skeleton that has always had me wanting to have a monkey skeleton prop which I can use for pirates or carnival or jungle settings.


Here's the mask I referred to above. Might have been a Rubie's mask from several years back. Think it came in brown fur and black. Figured I could find faux fur to add patches of on the skeleton similar to what you are planning on doing for your Barbossa monkey. I'm pretty sure given the size this mask was sold as a child's half-mask. I thought it fit the small skeleton's skull pretty well and though I could trim off the teeth on the bottom of the mask and add a mouth line to the mask where normally a mouth would be on the small face. Hadn't gotten around with how to make the tail--maybe with flexible wire and spray foam. I ended up really liking the gray color of the mask and thought I would spray paint the skeleton a matching gray. Would make him unusual and memorable. Might still do this modified small skeleton/monkey down the road and add Target's monkey to the mix of Halloween Monkey Business!


----------



## Gashlycrumb (Sep 26, 2015)

I keep looking for the little neon lights. I've only seen the pumpkin. Hearthfire as soon as you mentioned using these in a window display I looked at our windows and these little lights would fit perfect! We have pretty thin windowsills but these would fit perfect. 

Which leads me to ask does anyone know if they restock dollar spot stuff at all? Or is it just gone once they sell what they have?


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Gashlycrumb said:


> I keep looking for the little neon lights. I've only seen the pumpkin. Hearthfire as soon as you mentioned using these in a window display I looked at our windows and these little lights would fit perfect! We have pretty thin windowsills but these would fit perfect.
> 
> Which leads me to ask does anyone know if they restock dollar spot stuff at all? Or is it just gone once they sell what they have?


They do restock! I was at one today and they were bringing out more boxes. That's how I was able to get more cauldrons because the bin was empty on Friday. Good luck!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Went to a Target today & they didn't have half the Halloween stuff up yet.


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

Mine only has candy and baking stuff. Picked up the pyrex container and cake in a skull/cauldron mug.


----------



## SkeleTom (Oct 5, 2007)

From what I can glean from the website regarding availability, it looks like the stores should be putting the loot out starting this Friday.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Hearthfire said:


> They do restock! I was at one today and they were bringing out more boxes. That's how I was able to get more cauldrons because the bin was empty on Friday. Good luck!


I went to Target again tonight, and they had restocked! I got one of each neon light. AND they had lighted bat garland! They also had a ghost light string, a jack-o-lantern one too. Bought three of each. Will try to upload a picture from my phone. They're semi-transparent, black bats with a small amount of glitter. When lit they glow p-u-r-p-l-e. Filled my basket then put a lot back. Still spent $50!

Those black cauldrons continue to elude me though...


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Halloween shelving is up tonight at our store. Going back tomorrow. Here's the bat garland. Going to use these, the ghosts, and the jack-o-lanterns to decorate my office cubicle...


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

One more picture then I have to get some sleep...


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I really want those stupid birds & the neon lights.

Those little light strings are great. I had some on my Halloween tree last year. I like that they've got flexible wires in them.


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Stopped by Target last night and they were just now stocking the shelves! I cant believe how far behind they are. I did find a small monkey that I sent to my victim in the Big Reaper but that was about the only thing they had out apart from some cupcake decorations. 
Guess I will have to give them another week


----------



## pumpkinpatchbook (Jun 18, 2014)

I am bummed they dont do the Universal Monster items anymore.


----------



## Gashlycrumb (Sep 26, 2015)

Went by another Target today and picked up the little pumpkin neon light. Only one they had. They did have more Halloween stuff in the seasonal section though, not all of it, but about half maybe? I saw some bat lights that I'll pry go back and pick up. But they also had an infinity mirror bat that looked pretty awesome (also had a ghost and pumpkin version). I'd like to see some pictures of it first though as it's $30. It looks cool, just curious how well the infinity effect looks.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Spookerstar said:


> Stopped by Target last night and they were just now stocking the shelves! I cant believe how far behind they are. I did find a small monkey that I sent to my victim in the Big Reaper but that was about the only thing they had out apart from some cupcake decorations.
> 
> Guess I will have to give them another week


I hate that baking aisle is up before the decor. It's usually candy, the novelty candy & that baking stuff first, then everything else trickles in. 

And guess what's the majority of what's left at the end of the season? Candy, novelty candy & baking stuff. 

I don't have a problem with them stocking that stuff & buy some of it occasionally (just bought some cinnamon chips for cookies), but the baking stuff has a shorter shelf life than the candy & do the "normals" bake Halloween stuff in September?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

RCIAG said:


> I hate that baking aisle is up before the decor. It's usually candy, the novelty candy & that baking stuff first, then everything else trickles in.
> 
> And guess what's the majority of what's left at the end of the season? Candy, novelty candy & baking stuff.
> 
> I don't have a problem with them stocking that stuff & buy some of it occasionally (just bought some cinnamon chips for cookies), but the baking stuff has a shorter shelf life than the candy & do the "normals" bake Halloween stuff in September?




The “normals”......*snicker*


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Hearthfire said:


> I love the $5 cauldrons from Target! And they also have a $3 cauldron candle that is fabulous. I bought the neon bay and it is pretty cute too
> View attachment 560723
> View attachment 560713


Hearthfire, I thought I'd found the witch's cauldron you've mentioned, but I see now that you're referring to a $5 cauldron, not the $1 cauldron I found today. That said, it's perfectly scaled for the Yankee Candle Boney Bunch "Witch's Brew" from this year's collection so couldn't be more happy. I posted a picture of it on the Boney Bunch 2018 thread. I've yet to see some of the items in your pictures, but will keep checking each day after work!

By the way, is your "Come in for a bite" pillow from the Dollar Spot at Target too?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I’m giddy with excitement to be able to get these this year! I wanted them last year SOOOO bad but they sold out quickly and never came back online, and of course never saw them in stores. 

They’re just too cute!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I’m giddy with excitement to be able to get these this year! I wanted them last year SOOOO bad but they sold out quickly and never came back online, and of course never saw them in stores.
> 
> They’re just too cute!
> 
> View attachment 562819


Ahh so cute! I need to see if they are finished filling the shelves


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

grandma lise said:


> Hearthfire said:
> 
> 
> > I love the $5 cauldrons from Target! And they also have a $3 cauldron candle that is fabulous. I bought the neon bay and it is pretty cute too
> ...


The pillow is from the Christmas Tree Shop. I saw the $1 cauldron today for the first time. It is adorable! The $3 candle cauldron is just slightly bigger. In the same bin as the $1 cauldron were also witch hats and pumpkins which are too cute too!






. The $5 ones are on the bottom shelf


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Saw the "fancy" birds tonight. They are beautifully designed. So tempted! Almost bought the vulture. May go back and get him, though I have no idea how I'll decorate with him. [Edited to add]: I just discovered that there are two vultures... https://www.target.com/s?searchTerm=halloween+fabric+vulture Have ordered the pair for the food table! 

Hearthfire, I'm still watching for those $5 cauldrons. Glad you saw the $1 ones. I got more neon displays too. That Dollar Spot is so much fun! 

After seeing the black tree with yellow, orange, and white lights last night, I realized they perfectly fit my chosen color theme for this year's office cubicle decor. It's $15 and operates on 3 AA batteries, with two levels of light intensity. Here it is...


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

And here's a closer view. I collect black Halloween trees, I'll probably add two more to my collection. I'm thinking about decorating them with my miniature Hallmark Halloween ornaments. I'll post pictures in a few weeks.


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

I keep pestering my local one by calling them. I called last week and everything was supposed to be out by "Monday" called yesterday...candy is out but decorations will be out by the "end of this week/start of next week". I'm pestering them because if I don't...I'll miss out on the stuff that will go fast.

I still need to track down the bat and ghost neon. I have the pumpkin but damn I want the bat!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

AstorReinhardt said:


> I keep pestering my local one by calling them. I called last week and everything was supposed to be out by "Monday" called yesterday...candy is out but decorations will be out by the "end of this week/start of next week". I'm pestering them because if I don't...I'll miss out on the stuff that will go fast.
> 
> I still need to track down the bat and ghost neon. I have the pumpkin but damn I want the bat!


I’m not sure which ones you’re talking about, but as of right now, both the wall one and the tabletop one are available for online ordering!

https://www.target.com/p/halloween-...e---hyde-and-eek--boutique--153-/-/A-53316062

https://www.target.com/p/halloween-...-bulbs-hyde-and-eek-boutique-153/-/A-52338709


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> AstorReinhardt said:
> 
> 
> > I keep pestering my local one by calling them. I called last week and everything was supposed to be out by "Monday" called yesterday...candy is out but decorations will be out by the "end of this week/start of next week". I'm pestering them because if I don't...I'll miss out on the stuff that will go fast.
> ...


I saw those at Target but honestly I was happy with the $5 version I found in the dollar spot


----------



## davy2 (Sep 10, 2008)

love that eyes and jaw thingy in the glass jar


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Got this delivered today....it’s pretty nice for $35! It’s made out of glass, and the inside lights up green. It’s actually my 2nd one delivered because the first one had a crack in it. Anyone have any DIY recommendations I can do with the broken one? I hate to just toss it. The crack is towards the top starting from one of the fingers, so theoretically I could still put a drink in it, but I don’t have a need for 2 drink dispensers. So I was trying to think of how I could repurpose it but I’m coming up blank at the moment.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Has anyone seen pumpkin pie pop tarts at Target yet??? I looked last weekend but none yet in my Target.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

grandma lise said:


> Saw the "fancy" birds tonight. They are beautifully designed. So tempted! Almost bought the vulture. May go back and get him, though I have no idea how I'll decorate with him. [Edited to add]: I just discovered that there are two vultures... https://www.target.com/s?searchTerm=halloween+fabric+vulture Have ordered the pair for the food table!
> 
> Hearthfire, I'm still watching for those $5 cauldrons. Glad you saw the $1 ones. I got more neon displays too. That Dollar Spot is so much fun!
> 
> After seeing the black tree with yellow, orange, and white lights last night, I realized they perfectly fit my chosen color theme for this year's office cubicle decor. It's $15 and operates on 3 AA batteries, with two levels of light intensity. Here it is...


What section was the tree in grandma lise ? I looked all over tonight and couldn't find it. I will have to look at another Target but would help if I knew where first. Is it in the dollar section or Halloween....how much was it and how tall would you say it is?? thanks


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

dbruner said:


> Has anyone seen pumpkin pie pop tarts at Target yet??? I looked last weekend but none yet in my Target.


yes, I saw them somewhere so probably Target, they had the fudge with bats and pumpkins ( i think thats what the sprinkes were) as well.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Got this delivered today....it’s pretty nice for $35! It’s made out of glass, and the inside lights up green. It’s actually my 2nd one delivered because the first one had a crack in it. Anyone have any DIY recommendations I can do with the broken one? I hate to just toss it. The crack is towards the top starting from one of the fingers, so theoretically I could still put a drink in it, but I don’t have a need for 2 drink dispensers. So I was trying to think of how I could repurpose it but I’m coming up blank at the moment.
> 
> View attachment 563045


Nice piece. I would not put any beverage in the cracked one. If you really want to hold onto it and risk it shattering at some point, I'd think about putting something like those big eyeballs in it (like Grandinroad sold and I've seen elsewhere) or a bowl full of snakes, something like that. How about a mask inside so it looks like someone's head? You could buy some frosting spray and try spraying the inside bowl and with the lighting inside might look nice as a lighted display and put on a shelf out of the way or at the center of a big table where it won't get handled.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Hi lisa, did you pick up your skeleton monkey? Good tip to double check the store location, I know sometimes I will change up stores and not pay attention to the one set. Did you order the small or large version (only large available right now online)? Would love to see a photo of it and what you think as far as durability and ability to hang from something overhead or on a wall with it's hands.


I got the bigger one since the little one wasn't listed online when I was on there. I still haven't actually been IN a store yet - other than the Bullseye's Corner or whatever the front part is called. 

Yes, like disembodiedvoice said - it's really flexible (the legs straighten completely out) and feels pretty durable and should be able to be attached to something by its hands. I'm impressed that the hands actually rotate! And the tail is flexible rubber, so it can curl around a branch or whatever. 















I think he's adorable & have absolutely no clue what I'm going to do with him yet! He should be a fun addition, tho.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Nice piece. I would not put any beverage in the cracked one. If you really want to hold onto it and risk it shattering at some point, I'd think about putting something like those big eyeballs in it (like Grandinroad sold and I've seen elsewhere) or a bowl full of snakes, something like that. How about a mask inside so it looks like someone's head? You could buy some frosting spray and try spraying the inside bowl and with the lighting inside might look nice as a lighted display and put on a shelf out of the way or at the center of a big table where it won't get handled.



Thanks, I will have to play around with the mask idea! I have too many “bowls of stuff” (including those eyeball orbs) to go that route


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

disembodiedvoice said:


> What section was the tree in grandma lise ? I looked all over tonight and couldn't find it. I will have to look at another Target but would help if I knew where first. Is it in the dollar section or Halloween....how much was it and how tall would you say it is?? thanks


disembodiedvoice, it's $15 and can be found in the Halloween section. And it runs on three AA batteries. Probably easier to order for pick up at your store. It's not much to look at until you pull out and shape the branches. Dang, forgot to pick up another one tonight!


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I’m not sure which ones you’re talking about, but as of right now, both the wall one and the tabletop one are available for online ordering!
> 
> https://www.target.com/p/halloween-...e---hyde-and-eek--boutique--153-/-/A-53316062
> 
> https://www.target.com/p/halloween-...-bulbs-hyde-and-eek-boutique-153/-/A-52338709


I'm talking about the $5 ones.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

AstorReinhardt said:


> I'm talking about the $5 ones.



What do the $5 ones look like? I don’t think I’ve seen those.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

More bird cuteness!

And of course, one of the bat neon lights. I really like the base on that thing!


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

While I’m hunkering in the house because of Hurricane Florence, I’ve taken the opportunity to browse Target’s Halloween selection. Has anyone seen the wheel of fortune, the 45 inch tall broom, and the ouija tray? My local stores have yet to put their Halloween merchandise out, so I am hesitant about buying without knowing the quality. Space is limited, so I don’t want anything cheaply made. Thanks!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I bought the wheel of fortune and ouija board tray last year and was pretty happy with both. The WoF last year was orange though, I believe. The whole thing is plastic, and it’s not terribly huge so make sure to look at the dimensions, but I still like it. The wood tray is nice too, for the price!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

oh and stay safe there! I am hunkering down here, too....but I know youre a couple hours east of me so a bit closer to the coast. We’re not supposed to get rain and heavy winds til later tonight. I’m not sure I will be able to sleep tonight!


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

dbruner said:


> Has anyone seen pumpkin pie pop tarts at Target yet??? I looked last weekend but none yet in my Target.


I bought these yesterday and the store was sold out today. My son said that are fabulous!


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

The rains & wind are here. Last I heard, there were over 20,000 people in Raleigh without power. And we aren’t seeing anything compared to those people along the coast. 
Have you decorated yet? I took a couple pictures of some of my table top items, but I can’t upload anything right now with the poor internet connection.


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> AstorReinhardt said:
> 
> 
> > I'm talking about the $5 ones.
> ...


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Bobbiejo said:


> The rains & wind are here. Last I heard, there were over 20,000 people in Raleigh without power. And we aren’t seeing anything compared to those people along the coast.
> Have you decorated yet? I took a couple pictures of some of my table top items, but I can’t upload anything right now with the poor internet connection.


Not yet. I’m procrastinating, with no specific reason as to why. Well, I guess mainly because my house is a mess with all the new stuff that I’ve purchased this season (go figure!), so I wanted to get that all sorted out before I started pulling out my storage bins. But I have to this weekend because I need to find a few things for my secret reaper that i want to include!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Hearthfire said:


> Spirits Vineyard said:
> 
> 
> > What do the $5 ones look like? I don’t think I’ve seen those.
> ...


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Here's a video of the $100 grandfather clock for anyone wondering


----------



## Dirty_Robber (Jul 29, 2017)

Bobbiejo said:


> While I’m hunkering in the house because of Hurricane Florence, I’ve taken the opportunity to browse Target’s Halloween selection. Has anyone seen the wheel of fortune, the 45 inch tall broom, and the ouija tray? My local stores have yet to put their Halloween merchandise out, so I am hesitant about buying without knowing the quality. Space is limited, so I don’t want anything cheaply made. Thanks!


Target in Apex has a ton out. I'm in Holly Springs and they have been slowly putting stuff out. Trying to get rid of the back to school stuff at 90% off.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I finally gave in & ordered the orange witch & birds online. I even splurged the extra $5.99 for shipping so I could get them earlier! If I went with in-store pick up I couldn't get them until Sept. 21-25, but shipped I'll get them this week.

I got 5 birds, the pumpkin, witch, the one with the purple vampire mask, the one with the pumpkin mask, & the one with the black cat mask. If I can find a witch in-store I'll pick another one up but the first one will be a gift for a little girl that loves witches.


----------



## LouNroxLuv (Sep 15, 2014)

Target is going to be the death of me. I have not even stepped foot in one and have already ordered like 6 times


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Thanks Dirty Robber! I will make it a point to check out the Apex store later this week.


----------



## JLWII2000 (Sep 13, 2010)

I bought these items from Target today. A few days ago I bought the Roman Freely tombstone as well. All good buys in my opinion. The Pumpkin Tombstone is not very bright though...


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

ou I missed the ghost girl...damn....got the drink stand dispenser..thats really cool look like an old moonshine jug.....but didn't get anything else....somebody PLEASE go buy that Frankenstein skull machine and get some lab beakers at michaels and make an adorable crazy scientist bar with some of that stuff...that's the cutest thing.....oh jeeez, I played with that for five minutes. then I got home and realized I should've brought home that fish bowl for my cats........darn it....they have some great black trees for scenes at the dollar bins....don't miss those.


----------



## Kerimonster (Sep 10, 2009)

Guys...they took Target out of Canada almost as soon as they got it in here... (It was great while it lasted!) 

My family took a little vacation to Seattle just over a week ago and I was SO excited to be able to check out the Targets! I had heard of so many people having decent luck with their local stores having items out. 

Sadly, the 8 stores I checked out/called around to had nothing.  (Just back to school.) One store actually told me that they DID have their items out, so I went there super excited just to find.............. all the black backings of the shelves... but not an item to be seen. Not even candy.


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Hearthfire said:
> 
> 
> > Spirits Vineyard said:
> ...


----------



## Allornone (Sep 12, 2016)

Target will have 40% off select Halloween candy on Tuesday only. Red card you will save another 5%. Might want to check the Cartwheel too. 
New Red card holders will receive a $30 gift card.


----------



## shellbellster (Oct 11, 2010)

Allornone said:


> Target will have 40% off select Halloween candy on Tuesday only. Red card you will save another 5%. Might want to check the Cartwheel too.
> New Red card holders will receive a $30 gift card.


To add on to this, Target will also have 40% off costumes on Tuesday and current Redcard holders can get a 10% off your instore purchase through the Target app.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Hearthfire said:


> Spirits Vineyard said:
> 
> 
> > I only saw the bat on the stand like the one you bought. But they have a neon ghost for the wall, a neon bat for the wall and a Beware sign.
> ...


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Kerimonster said:


> Guys...they took Target out of Canada almost as soon as they got it in here... (It was great while it lasted!)
> 
> My family took a little vacation to Seattle just over a week ago and I was SO excited to be able to check out the Targets! I had heard of so many people having decent luck with their local stores having items out.
> 
> Sadly, the 8 stores I checked out/called around to had nothing.  (Just back to school.) One store actually told me that they DID have their items out, so I went there super excited just to find.............. all the black backings of the shelves... but not an item to be seen. Not even candy.


Shame on them for giving you misinformation! I woulda been super annoyed


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

How disappointing and a waste of your time Kerimonster. My local Target has been setting up, and while always lagging behind everyone else in the past, I was pleasantly surprised to go in this morning, first time in in a while, and saw the candy/baking section pretty much all set up, costumes pretty much all set up and most of the other decor aisles set up with the exception of maybe one long aisle rack. 


Wanted to issue a warning of sorts for anyone wanting the Skeleton Monkey. I logged on to Target late last night and saw that my local store said they had 2 of the large monkeys in stock so decided to head over there for my morning coffee too since they have Starbucks in the stores and conveniently get both at the same time. They did have the 2 monkeys I went in for, but they also had 3 others on the shelf, got excited thinking I might pick up more... but then noticed that these were all broken.  T he monkeys either had the shoulder/arm connector snapped or the pelvis/leg bone snapped at the joints. This was not a case of being able to put the arm/leg back into place as the plastic bone was snapped in half. I believe this was likely done by kids who wanted to move the arms/legs and didn't realize (too young to realize or simply ignorant) that the arms and legs are ziptied together so they can't be moved until the ziptie is cut off. Forcing it would break at those joints. 

There was a stock guy putting out things I had originally asked where the skeleton monkey might be and he asked me if I had found them and I said "I did and more", but showed him how they were broken. So sad to see especially at the beginning of the season. Cute monkeys though with big teeth! The large monkey is a nice size. Did not see the small one which I see is now available online to order. I wouldn't be surprised if these are Crazy Bonez critters branded for Target this year. The monkey has the same kind of tail that the Crazy Bonez skeleton kitty has so is positionable to a degree. Since I think these might be exclusive to Target and I'm seeing them advertised all over, you might want to make it a priority as early as possible.

BTW when I did a check of local stores inventories of them in the bay area, it looked like only a few stores got them in early. Most were showing 2 in-stock but I'm guessing they probably get a shipment of 5 in a box.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

I stopped by a Target that had much of the Halloween merchandise out (although very disorganized). No 45 inch tall broom, but I did examine the oujia tray & wheel of fortune. Oh, and I saw the birds some of you seem to be crazy about. I walked out with only a $5 cauldron for use on the kitchen counter. Nothing else appealed to me.


----------



## HereForTheBoose (Aug 21, 2016)

Does anyone have last year's birds out next to this year's? Is it just me or did they get a little smaller for 2018?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

BTW I uploaded a photo of the Skeleton Monkey in my 2018 album. Would have posted here but the album won't let me access the photo to do so. If Admin fixes the problem I'll post but if anyone wants to see a user's photo, check out my album. I do like him a lot. Would have loved to have seen the small size for comparison but the Large was definitely the right size for my use.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> BTW I uploaded a photo of the Skeleton Monkey in my 2018 album. Would have posted here but the album won't let me access the photo to do so. If Admin fixes the problem I'll post but if anyone wants to see a user's photo, check out my album. I do like him a lot. Would have loved to have seen the small size for comparison but the Large was definitely the right size for my use.
> 
> https://www.halloweenforum.com/members/ghost-of-spookie-albums-halloween-store-items-2018-a.html


Glad you got one GoS. Trust me large was the best option. The small one is cute but about the size of a fetus lol it would not be noticeable in most settings.


----------



## revengemaiden (Sep 4, 2014)

Our local Target Stores have had their Halloween candy out for a couple of weeks now. 

When I visited on Sept 10, they were stocked on Halloween costumes and lights, but still had plenty of empty shelves. Ok, nearly all of the Halloween merchandise shelves were empty and there will still plenty of back-to-school supplies for sale.

Went back today and there is some merchandise, but nothing exciting. Still, A LOT of empty shelves. 

View attachment 563957















I remember last year, Target was one of the last places to get their Halloween merchandise in stores.

Anticipation...


----------



## revengemaiden (Sep 4, 2014)

*** TARGET CUSTOMER APPRECIATION DISCOUNT****

Through Sept 21, if you have a Target Red Card and the Target App on your phone, bring them both into Target for 15% off your entire order.

I just wish they had more Halloween items in the stores!


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

i picked up the Roman freely tombstone, 5' skeleton snake , and a giant pumpkin bucket for 6.00 pretty sweet. looked for another ghost girl light but they were sold out


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Checked Target's site this afternoon after picking up my skeleton monkeys to see what other locations had them and since last night after midnight when I checked then, it looks like almost all of the stores that had them now only had one left or with most sold out completely. I do think they will go fast.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

HereForTheBoose said:


> Does anyone have last year's birds out next to this year's? Is it just me or did they get a little smaller for 2018?



They were larger last year? Maybe it’s just me, but I kinda wish the ones this year were smaller!

(I usually say the opposite about everything else, but for some reason these just feel like they should be smaller)


----------



## HereForTheBoose (Aug 21, 2016)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> They were larger last year? Maybe it’s just me, but I kinda wish the ones this year were smaller!
> 
> (I usually say the opposite about everything else, but for some reason these just feel like they should be smaller)


It's entirely possible my eyes are playing tricks since this year they have the larger vultures and ravens. 

For Christmas they make tiny ornament versions of the fabric birds. It would be adorable if they did the same thing for Halloween.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

HereForTheBoose said:


> It's entirely possible my eyes are playing tricks since this year they have the larger vultures and ravens.
> 
> For Christmas they make tiny ornament versions of the fabric birds. It would be adorable if they did the same thing for Halloween.



I missed out on the ones they had last year so I really don’t know. I guess I just pictured them being smaller. Yes, a little ornament sized version of these guys would be great!


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Got the email this afternoon that my vultures were ready for pick up a day early. I already have the lady crow. There so fun. Now to decide what to do with them. The Dollar Spot at Target was well stocked today. Still need two more ghost neon displays then I'm done. Not worried. The inventory seems to cycle. They'll show up in again in the next day or two.


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

Got my Large skull. I need to hit Target agaion soon and see what else ours has out.


----------



## davy2 (Sep 10, 2008)

I have so many plastic skeletons, so grabbed these skeleton costumes when I saw them...
(yes, costumes for your skeletons. LOL)
they also have a zombie one that I did not care for, and didn't get...


----------



## DavyKnoles (Dec 5, 2009)

I definitely like the pirate one!


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins (Aug 8, 2016)

My target was all out of cauldron candles. I only have one and it's almost finished


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

My Targets dollar spot is filled with cauldron candles and some neon $5 lights!!!


----------



## xenew (Sep 4, 2015)

Today there is a cartwheel for 40% off big bags of candy and 40% off costumes! There is also an additional 10% coupon for those with a Redcard, on top of the 5% you get with Redcard... not to mention there is a 20% off kids clothing, which would include the Halloween themed items (FYI, boys size large sweats with bats on them are totally acceptable women's pajamas, from personal experience...).


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

My Target FINALLY decided to put out Halloween stuff, so I picked up this infinity mirror, a talking JOL and a few other odds & ends. This thing is great.

View attachment 564143


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I got my birds & orange witch!

I didn't know this or didn't realize it but they all have little gold name tags dated 2018 on their legs! Did they have those last year?

The pumpkin is Patches, the one in the cat mask is Whiskers, the witch is Brewster, the one with the pumpkin mask is Citrine, & the one in the purple bat mask is Amethyst!!


----------



## LouNroxLuv (Sep 15, 2014)

I recieved my third shipment of halloween stuff from target today and have had a broken item in every shipment. They are doing a terrible job of packing things. I love everything I have bought so far but I am really disappointed in the shipping department.


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

I bought a light up skeleton, raven skeleton, black spider and bag of critters.


----------



## Impy (Aug 13, 2015)

RCIAG said:


> I didn't know this or didn't realize it but they all have little gold name tags dated 2018 on their legs! Did they have those last year?


They had those last year but I only remembered when I put out Mom's this year, and even then I had to double check. Which made it a lot easier to settle the discussion on which year she got Carver (last year's pumpkin bird).  



HereForTheBoose said:


> Does anyone have last year's birds out next to this year's? Is it just me or did they get a little smaller for 2018?


They look about the same size as last year's, or at least the one bird I picked up then. If anything, I might say the witch and cat are a smidge bigger while the black masquerade (Citrine) and Carver are a tiny bit smaller. But that could just be my eyes/variances due to characters/how they're standing. 

My Target is still very much in the middle of setting up, so aside from my birds I didn't get much. Did find a cute black cat trick or treat bag and those plates someone left in the back of the store, clearly as a sign that I should buy them.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

RCIAG said:


> I got my birds & orange witch!
> 
> I didn't know this or didn't realize it but they all have little gold name tags dated 2018 on their legs! Did they have those last year?
> 
> The pumpkin is Patches, the one in the cat mask is Whiskers, the witch is Brewster, the one with the pumpkin mask is Citrine, & the one in the purple bat mask is Amethyst!!



I noticed that too with the little gold tags around their leg. Nice touch, huh? Love it!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

LouNroxLuv said:


> I recieved my third shipment of halloween stuff from target today and have had a broken item in every shipment. They are doing a terrible job of packing things. I love everything I have bought so far but I am really disappointed in the shipping department.


I noticed that too. They’re just like Michaels....just throw everything in a box without any bubble wrap and get it out the door. At least they both make good on fixing it though when you contact them.


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> HereForTheBoose said:
> 
> 
> > It's entirely possible my eyes are playing tricks since this year they have the larger vultures and ravens.
> ...


I found this little guy and it says ornament in the tag. I saw a pumpkin one at a different Target but there was no display or spot for them anywhere


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

There are 4 gem/jewel birds: citrine is the orange one, amythest is the purple, blue is sapphire and peridot is green. There are then three additional costumed birds: Witch, Cat and Pumpkin. Do a search for "fabric bird halloween" and you should see all of them on their site.


----------



## LouNroxLuv (Sep 15, 2014)

Yes this first two I called and they fixed it right away. The last was so minor I just fixed it but it is annoying how little they care when shipping. 




Spirits Vineyard said:


> I noticed that too. They’re just like Michaels....just throw everything in a box without any bubble wrap and get it out the door. At least they both make good on fixing it though when you contact them.


----------



## Stephasaurus (Sep 25, 2015)

One of my local Targets finally put out their Halloween. I bought a set of the gem/mask birds (I call them my "Eyes Wide Shut" Birds) and I may go back for the werewolf skeleton. The monster phone was cute, too.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Is it wrong that one of the reasons I'm happy about going on vacay is to check out the stores there? AND the stores are close to each other so there's no driving miles to get to them, you just go from one shopping center to another! You could really walk to all of them easily but not if you've got a haul.

There's a Super Walmart, Target, TJ/Maxx, Michaels, Dollar Tree all in the same big complex of stores & I can't wait to go! There's also a Five Below, Joanns, & few others not that far away.

They also have some good thrift stores & since it's VA Beach (which was the home to General Foam) you can occasionally find some cool blow molds. In fact I'm off to check their Craigslist now!!


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Went back to Target yesterday and they have most of the display up but there was 3 people working back there and they still had 2 big pallets of stuff on the floor. I always find great stuff at Target especially the small stuff. They have a good selection of skeletons. I didn't buy anything probably the 1st year I haven't bought anything at Target, but I am thinking about a few things I saw so I might go back. Its hard to keep buying stuff when there is no more room to display things.

This year we will have less help and we decided no pop ups outside since the hurricanes blew away the last 2 I had. Gonna have trouble fitting all that we do have in the house and garage.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

I finally got to play with the monster phone last night. It's my favorite this year. Love the character's voice and there's quite a few recordings, at least seven. Need to count them. Still undecided on the boom box and alarm clock. Just need one more small neon ghost display. Waiting for the rest of Halloween to go out.


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Ok went back to Target today and I decided to get a few items I looked at. Could not get the rest of the pictures to post but I got another werewolf skeleton, the hand that holds the candle & a couple of masks, that crow one...you know they charged $20.00 for that thing>>>>why?
And the werewolf costume, had to have that with all that hair, bought him some eye balls but he needs feet!



https://www.target.com/p/adult-crow-masquerade-costume-mask-hyde-and-eek-boutique-153/-/A-53338607

Here's the mask


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Muffy said:


> Ok went back to Target today and I decided to get a few items I looked at. Could not get the rest of the pictures to post but I got another werewolf skeleton, the hand that holds the candle & a couple of masks, that crow one...you know they charged $20.00 for that thing>>>>why?
> And the werewolf costume, had to have that with all that hair, bought him some eye balls but he needs feet!
> 
> 
> ...


I bought that crow mask 2 years ago and I thought the same thing about the price. However, it’s made very well, much better than some of the cheaper plastic ones you’d find at Party City. I mean it’s still plastic, yes, but it’s much sturdier. Now ask me if I’ve used it? LOL 

Agreed, that werewolf needs feet!!!


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

That's just it Spirits Vineyard, buying it and stashing it away....fact is if we don't buy it we might not see it again. I just loved that mask from the moment I saw it, I went ahead and bought it and have absolutely no idea how I'm gonna use......yet!

But we can't listen to our brain when it tells us the right thing to do, what fun would that be? Like this season, I started out making the rounds to all the stores to see what everyone was showing in werewolves, had my mind made up I was buying one...or two. I came home, sat down at the pc to take a look at them again cause I know I'm gettin' one. After hard thought and sleeping on it, I decide to just use all the great materials I bought over the last 2-3 yrs to make my own werewolf and son.

The day after I make that decision I get an email from a member on the forum here where she read how I wish I would have bought the Father & Son pair from Grandin Road 2 yrs. ago when they made them so much better. She goes on to tell me she has a Father from Home Depot and she has the son from Grandin Road and they are both brand new in the box AND......she lives 15 miles from me. >>>>>>>>HOW COULD I SAY NO? I was thrilled that she emailed me. So I brought them home......few days later i'm not buying anything else but I'm running in Big Lots just to see what they have.

I have a credit card for Big Lots, that makes the trip that more dangerous! OMG...I bought the rug>>>the Werewolf Rug, I just had to have it!

Do you know what I bought today?>>>>>>another werewolf costume, this one is at Target and its all hair and came with a mask and gloves (no feet) Its such a good costume of the werewolf being completely in his wolf form, kinda like that other werewolf Home Depot has. So I'm vowing here in front of all of you>>>>>I am not buying anymore werewolf costume, although I do live in N.C., next year I could do a scene of the Lost Colony of Roanoke..........someone mentioned they all turned into werewolves!!!! lol 

OK I'll mention one more thing..........I went today to get the werewolf skeleton at Target. I bought one two years ago and the kids loved it so I wanted another one as every year I buy one 5 foot skeleton, he just happened to be a werewolf>>>>ok..I'm done!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Ok, not to tempt u into buying anything, but speaking of werewolves, did you see the werewolf wrap that Grandinroad sells? They’ve had it for several years now, but I just never wanted to fork over the $$ they wanted for it. But today, not only is all Halloween 30% off with free shipping, but they lowered the price on it! So I just HAD to buy it! Ironically, I have no intention of wearing it as part of a costume....I plan to just drape it over my couch to go along with my other faux fur pillows and throw blanket that I think will match it.

The father and son duo are awesome, so that’s cool u were able to get them both from a fellow haunter!


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

They are putting out more stock today!!


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

I found these cute little fabric ornaments


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Waaah, I'm not seeing the ornaments but I'll keep looking!

Still on the look out for one more neon ghost. Will try checking on days that I have not been going in and see if that strategy works. Or call each morning. One or the other.

Joann Fabrics has a larger neon orange cat and neon purple bat. Both are similar in style to the Target ones and are on the website.


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

I think the ornaments will be hard to find. They are not placed in the same section as any of the other fabric figures. They only shelf sticker I could find was on the tower stands that hold the pumpkins and neon gravestones. One of my Targets has no shelf sticker whatsoever for the $3 ornament so I found them tossed in with the dollar spot stuff


----------



## kakugori (Aug 26, 2013)

> Joann Fabrics has a larger neon orange cat and neon purple bat. Both are similar in style to the Target ones and are on the website.


The ones from Joann are not quite as nice as the ones from Target. I've got the cat, and it's easy to bend and a little dimmer.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Today, Target had the 5 foot tree lit for the first time. I didn't know there are THREE display modes for its LED lights: orange, purple, or alternating between all orange and all purple. It came home with me.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Target has a Target app coupon for $5 off $30 purchase of Hyde & Eek halloween items and other additional halloween items — good through 10/6 @ 11:59pm PT. Saw the signs in the store in the halloween section, downloaded the app from the AppStore and went to the Wallet area as the sign indicated. Perfect timing as I wanted to pick up more large skeleton monkeys and this particular location had them so save some $s.


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

I went to Target today and they finally had everything 50% off....I got the big blowmold skull and the skeleton that has the light up green LEDs in the eyes, nose and chest....They had the most inventory of everywhere I went today.....ZR


----------



## Mhrdz12 (Aug 17, 2013)

Target is not budging with the 50% off online, things I’ve wanted have came back into stock but it’s just like do I really want to only pay half off ?


----------

